# Body found in possible Uber car.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://ktla.com/2015/08/25/police-i...-of-womans-body-in-vehicle-with-uber-sticker/


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber could not confirm or deny.
LOL!


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

probably another Uber driver that finally did the math correctly and realized she was losing money every weekend.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> LOL





AJUber said:


> probably another Uber driver that finally did the math correctly and realized she was losing money every weekend.


Show some decency & respect!
This is about a woman who was found dead in her car!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Was her car

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015...r-womans-body-is-found-in-car-in-west-covina/


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive (Jul 16, 2015)

I suspect heart attack, which I assume is #1 killer of cab drivers.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

observer said:


> http://ktla.com/2015/08/25/police-i...-of-womans-body-in-vehicle-with-uber-sticker/


The story says her body was found in the back seat. So, she most likely didn't drive the car to the location, then get in the back seat to die. It appears to be a dump off in a large parking lot where it sat for days before the smell alerted people to check on it! The outside of the car looks new, clean and cared for. And I heard on the radio that the car's registration is from Orange County. Plenty of fishy details here to suggest a homicide. Unfortunately, not that rare in a region of 10 million people.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I hope it was a jelly BF, and not a pax. 

And nice avatar LADriver. I have a couple of pics 
of herbie with my wife and I their at El Mirage b4 they shot the movie.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I hope it was a jelly BF, and not a pax.
> 
> And nice avatar LADriver. I have a couple of pics
> of herbie with my wife and I their at El Mirage b4 they shot the movie.


This story has been bugging me all day since I heard the news. Being from L.A., I'm used to hearing odd murder cases, can't avoid them because they're so common. But, the fact that this young lady just started to drive for UBER according to her nephew, has me very worried.

I just drove two drunk, high gang-bangers out of South-Central L.A. that put enough fear into me with their aggressive behavior that I called my limo partner and told him I was on a bad ride. I left the phone open so he could hear and told him to monitor the ride until it was over. Sure enough, these two hoods tried to load 3 girls into my Prius on the first stop and I told them no. They were first time users that were *****ing and moaning that they were being charged 18 cents a minute while they waited. I told them to get their stuff out and the ride was over.

As for the Avatar. I turned 53 this year and needed a photo to post on Facebook. I Googled "53" and this Herbie photo popped up. Perfect! A car theme for a professional driver.

Happy trails.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

I want to know the last pax she drove.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Uber Zombies from Hell
Noobies are being replaced with Burnt out dead drivers


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

LADriver said:


> O.K. O.K., This is serious news. This could be the first reported homicide of an UBER driver while in the performance of his/her job. This is a strange case even by L.A. standards. And I live in Hollyweird where dead bodies pile up like empty soda bottles. (A club D.J. was killed on Hollywood Blvd just this weekend. I can't make this stuff up.) I'm very saddened for the family of the deceased. May their loss be healed by faith and time.
> 
> As I think about this case, I immediately remember a similar case not far from this scene. On June 17, 2015 it was reported (KTLA) that, "Body found in car belonging to missing Monrovia mother of two." These two "body in car" scenes are only 12 miles and 2 months apart. And the glaring similarity is that both were found just a couple of blocks north of freeway off-ramps on the left side of the main road, one off the 210 and the other off of the 10.
> 
> I know we all like to play amateur detective, but I'm pretty sure these police departments have a couple of major murder cases on their hands. Why and how did two young females end up dead in their cars? And now UBER is going to have to get involved with the West Covina case.


Given the poverty low rates and now lack of verification, Uber is starting to become a dangerous job. They don't verify credit card information to match a specific passenger and anyone can just make up an account with any weird name they choose. Not to mention people are realizing Uber is amateur at best and doesn't have any safeguards in place to protect its drivers like limos and taxis....going to be open season real soon if they keep it up. Especially if Uber keeps dropping the ball on incident follow ups in the media. Everyone will see how bush league they really are....and thats another reason why no driver gets any respect.


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

We should probably wait till the facts come out before pushing any political stance on this one. RIP to whomever that person is.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Given the poverty low rates and now lack of verification, Uber is starting to become a dangerous job. They don't verify credit card information to match a specific passenger and anyone can just make up an account with any weird name they choose. Not to mention people are realizing Uber is amateur at best and doesn't have any safeguards in place to protect its drivers like limos and taxis....going to be open season real soon if they keep it up. Especially if Uber keeps dropping the ball on incident follow ups in the media. Everyone will see how bush league they really are....and thats another reason why no driver gets any respect.


Agreed. I'm getting names like, "O" or "K' or "Tango" (the 2 drunk gang bangers). What the hell is that? I have no freakin' idea who I'm driving. Along with the passenger rating that UBER is trying to hide with it's reverse print. (White lettering inside a gray mesh that makes it hard to read. And then disappears after the order is started. We're not that stupid, UBER programmers!) Usually if you get a female name you get a female that matches. If you get a male name you get a male that matches. Or maybe, a girlfriend ordered a car for her boyfriend. I understand. Something that makes sense. Now a days, if the name doesn't sound right, it's an immediate cancel. Sorry, I don't have time for made-up, ignorant crap.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

Okay so if you watch the video the trade dress on the window was pointed to the side that the clear sign of distress Uber made this woman do it.

probably a Santander Lease


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

AJUber said:


> Okay so if you watch the video the trade dress on the window was pointed to the side that the clear sign of distress Uber made this woman do it.


That is probably just a ""ha ha." I was taught to fly the flag upside down (in this case, the trade dress) to indicate distress.


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

This is very disturbing. If anyone finds new info please post.


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

This story really hit close to home with me since I live one freeway exit away and actually shop at that Stater Bros. I'd like to find out more about this as well.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Drivers, cabbing is the number one job of work related deaths in the country, more so than police. Please do your own research, this is why I don't post any links because for your own good you must find out on your own.

Like one poster pointed out, uber drivers are seen as amatuerish. Taxi drivers are ruff and gruff men for a reason, major deflector for those that have ill intentions. Uber drivers on the other hand because of the rating system are way too friendly. By some this is a sign of weakness.

I can personally attest on behalf of the legitimate cab industry that uber has virtually taken all of what we refer to as undesirables in particular those under 35.

Truthfully, uber has all the ingredients for major catastrophes that we now see unraveling.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Let’s wait for the autopsy before we jump the gun. 

All we know is that she drove for Uber. WE don’t know her health condition. We know nothing.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Keep me posted


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

As a Cab driver i could always use my bandit light to get police attention and there were a few tricks you could do to alert dispatch and have your car surrounded fairly quickly but as an Uber driver your just ****ed. Alot of people are unaware of this and hop in to drive Uber ASSuming they are safe.
Its a real shame. That woman had a family and was just trying to earn a living.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Drivers, cabbing is the number one job of work related deaths in the country, more so than police. Please do your own research, this is why I don't post any links because for your own good you must find out on your own.
> 
> Like one poster pointed out, uber drivers are seen as amatuerish. Taxi drivers are ruff and gruff men for a reason, major deflector for those that have ill intentions. Uber drivers on the other hand because of the rating system are way too friendly. By some this is a sign of weakness.
> 
> ...


Long time cabbing has taught me to profile a situation in seconds.
Yesterday, 20ish female gets in, her face covered in tears. Estimated meter was $35.
I asked for $35 in advance, please and thankyou.
Wierdos, freaks, people with strange behavior pay up front in my cab.
And gives an edge to me over people who are out to cause trouble.
18 years on the job you get positively psychic. 
One advantage for you Uberites is the pay system is better.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Drivers, cabbing is the number one job of work related deaths in the country, more so than police. Please do your own research, this is why I don't post any links because for your own good you must find out on your own.
> 
> Like one poster pointed out, uber drivers are seen as amatuerish. Taxi drivers are ruff and gruff men for a reason, major deflector for those that have ill intentions. Uber drivers on the other hand because of the rating system are way too friendly. By some this is a sign of weakness.
> 
> ...


and how many more criminal things are happening to Uber drivers everyday that go unreported?


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

AJUber said:


> probably a Santander Lease


did they find a freshly-used calculator anywhere in the car?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ex boy friend arrested.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

onefuctubersheep said:


> bandit light


I used to work at a convenience store. Local PD told me to turn on my flashlight and face light towards street if there was a problem.

Is a bandit light any different?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ex boy friend arrested.


Link please?


----------



## Ontariomike (Aug 29, 2015)

LADriver said:


> Agreed. I'm getting names like, "O" or "K' or "Tango" (the 2 drunk gang bangers). What the hell is that? I have no freakin' idea who I'm driving. Along with the passenger rating that UBER is trying to hide with it's reverse print. (White lettering inside a gray mesh that makes it hard to read. And then disappears after the order is started. We're not that stupid, UBER programmers!) Usually if you get a female name you get a female that matches. If you get a male name you get a male that matches. Or maybe, a girlfriend ordered a car for her boyfriend. I understand. Something that makes sense. Now a days, if the name doesn't sound right, it's an immediate cancel. Sorry, I don't have time for made-up, ignorant crap.


I'm the same way, if the name doesn't make sense or if I can't pronounce it I cancel, another thing is I call every request and if the number is disconnected or no one answers I cancel the request. I also have a CCW that keeps me a bit more protected. The last measure I have taken as a driver is I have a camera system in my car that is gps tracked and auto records as soon as my car goes in motion. Drivers be safe...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Link please?


All I can say is, it was on Channel 7 I witness news here @ 11 pm last night. Try  www.abc7.com


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> All I can say is, it was on Channel 7 I witness news here @ 11 pm last night. Try  www.abc7.com


That was for the "female body found in car" in Monrovia 2 months ago. Similar story close to UBER driver story. The autopsy on the UBER driver should solve this death mystery.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ex boy friend arrested.





Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> All I can say is, it was on Channel 7 I witness news here @ 11 pm last night. Try  www.abc7.com


I did not find any articles on ABC7.Com website or on Google News about arrest of an ex-boyfriend in connection with the woman found dead in her car with Uber trade dress.

I think you may have confused this story from Thursday as being related:
*HESPERIA MANCHARGED WITHGIRLFRIEND'S STABBING DEATH IN BURBANK*


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I did not find any articles on ABC7.Com website or on Google News about arrest of an ex-boyfriend in connection with the woman found dead in her car with Uber trade dress.
> 
> I think you may have confused this story from Thursday as being related:
> *HESPERIA MANCHARGED WITHGIRLFRIEND'S STABBING DEATH IN BURBANK*


gotta love the no accountability factor, just drop in a BS claim to a very important story and then disappear


----------



## Nota pirate (May 1, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> I want to know the last pax she drove.


Hope it wasn't a stolen credit card


----------



## uber-ct (Jun 4, 2015)

RIP fellow driver .


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I did not find any articles on ABC7.Com website or on Google News about arrest of an ex-boyfriend in connection with the woman found dead in her car with Uber trade dress.
> 
> I think you may have confused this story from Thursday as being related:
> *HESPERIA MANCHARGED WITHGIRLFRIEND'S STABBING DEATH IN BURBANK*


There was a similar case of a female body found in a car in Monrovia 2 month before. The ex-boyfriend was arrested. Here's the link.

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015...iend-of-monrovia-woman-found-dead-in-her-car/


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

But who is safer, Uber drivers who have a credit card tied to a person or a cabby who just pulls over and picks up guy who flagged him down? We are in a "cashless" business, so I don't think robbery was a motive unless they wanted the $1.00 tip she got last week. Did she pull over and take a nap in the back seat and just not wake up?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Tim54913 said:


> But who is safer, Uber drivers who have a credit card tied to a person or a cabby who just pulls over and picks up guy who flagged him down?


Neither. 
Without a bullet resistant partition, if someone wants to hurt you there's no electronic technology that's going to keep you physically safe.
Rider is behind you. They could choke you out in a heartbeat. 
Been telling you noobs (other than converted cabbies, you are all noobs) this shit ain't middle class work.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> I used to work at a convenience store. Local PD told me to turn on my flashlight and face light towards street if there was a problem.
> 
> Is a bandit light any different?


Bandit light is a circuit that cuts out the right headlight of the cab. This signifies secretly of course to the cops that the driver needs police assistant.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

This could be done to my car, right?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> This could be done to my car, right?


All you need to do is cut the wire to the bulb and run a new wire linked with a switch to a place in you car. You can find switches for less than $5 if you do it yourself. You don't need a high gauge wire either, so you could find some wires laying around your house or even the trash, if you wanted to.

This may not work where you are as a "bandit light". I would ask the local PD what would type of signal they look for on Taxi's. Best to ask someone on patrol.

Of course, if your headlight is out, the police should pull you over anyways, maybe you can just switch both headlights off.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

observer said:


> http://ktla.com/2015/08/25/police-i...-of-womans-body-in-vehicle-with-uber-sticker/


Update. Police say it wasn't homicide, not related to UBER work. But still waiting on toxicology results.

http://mynewsla.com/crime/2015/09/0...est-covina-parking-lot-was-woman-from-irvine/


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LADriver said:


> Update. Police say it wasn't homicide, not related to UBER work. But still waiting on toxicology results.
> 
> http://mynewsla.com/crime/2015/09/0...est-covina-parking-lot-was-woman-from-irvine/


Thnx for the update.


----------

